# Hygrophila Angustafolia



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I removed all the h angustafolia from my tank, so if anyone is interested in it, PM me. Probably not a good plant for a smaller tank. It grows quickly.

I live in Euless.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Josh, I'm setting up a new low light tank, tall cube, what do you think, would plant do ok? if so, i'd like to pick up later today as i'm headed to dna soon (pm sent too)


----------

